# How to deal with neighbors, and how not to...



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

On smaller jobs I use a dump trailer. 

Yesterday I tried maneuvering my trailer on the driveway to the back side of the house- a very tight fit- between my customers house and the neighbors- well needless to say parking on that side of the house was not going to work so backing out i bumped the neighbors house. Bent a storm window. 

My wife was with me, and she was taking care of our baby and I thought i had it. So after the "collision"- she got out and assisted me to back it out. Again- very narrow driveway- 

HO, (Tony Soprano wannabe) came out and flipped- screaming at me, then her- then it was as close to a brawl as close can be- he actually thought I did it on purpose! Why? Why would I do that? It sounds absurd but he really was convinced it was on purpose and I offered to call the law, he wanted none of that, he wants me to replace the window. Not pay for it, replace it personally. 

What would you do? Aside from not hitting the house. 

Anyone else have any neighbor stories?


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

:whistling:hire a low baller window installer...:laughing:


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah no kidding, usually they want to have "someone they know" replace it and rape your insurance company.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Fix it and offer him a free gutter cleaning for his onconvenience and make him happy and sell him a new roof next year. If you are not quire shure how to replace it, hire someone who does and stand around on the job site while they are fixing it.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks



















































































































































































































































you for the input.

He called today, less irritated and he has the guy who just put it in come back $200.00. I told him I would give him $250 for his trouble. 

He asked for a price on his house "since you are right here". I will because everybody deserves a quality roof- even hot heads.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

vtroofing said:


> you for the input.
> 
> He called today, less irritated and he has the guy who just put it in come back $200.00. I told him I would give him $250 for his trouble.
> 
> He asked for a price on his house "since you are right here". I will because everybody deserves a quality roof- even hot heads.



Plus we all need to eat right


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

vtroofing said:


> Thanks you for the input.
> 
> He called today, less irritated and he has the guy who just put it in come back $200.00. I told him I would give him $250 for his trouble.
> 
> He asked for a price on his house "since you are right here". I will because everybody deserves a quality roof- even hot heads.


Been there, done that. 

Every situation like that is an opportunity to shine over the other contractors. 
Well played sir. He didn't try to screw you, you manned-up. Win/win.

:thumbup:


----------



## KB FAMILY ROOFING (Nov 17, 2011)

I would just replace what was damaged, and try and alleviate any problems with your customer. Bad word of mouth is more damaging to your company and unfortunately travels even faster than good word of mouth. In a service industry like ours it is imparitave to keep positve relationships with each customer.

I know it sucks having customer relation problems but suck it up you are there for the money right?

www.kbfamilyroofing.com


~ Good job sounds like it turned out well in the end! ~


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

Ram the house a couple more times and see if you can get the siding!


----------



## Mr. Fixer Upper (Jul 10, 2010)

Aaron said:


> Ram the house a couple more times and see if you can get the siding!


HA! Awesome!


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm pretty good at turning bad situations into new work, but my boss - but my boss is the Yoda of turning crap into cash. He'd have the guy buying a roof with all the options, new siding, and a paint job


----------

